# Swine Flu



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Thought I would ask as it now looks highly likely we're all going to get it at some stage, who has it and who's been treated for it?

My Mum was telling me that Tamiflu which is being used to treat swine flu and it's symptoms is really pretty nasty and can have some horrible side effects so I thought I would ask what we all have to look forward to :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no time to be poorly,i'm not getting it.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I certainly don't want it but every day 2-3 more people I know seem to be getting it :?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

A lot of people who think they have it just have colds or regular flu. "Confirming" a case just means phoning up a doctor and giving a list of cold-like symptoms, theres no real way to know unless they swab everyone, which they dont :? I luckily havent had any symptoms at all since they started talking about it, hope that continues, like Sarah I dont have the time for it


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Same here, no time to be sick, twice yearly colds is quite enough  that I can put down to work - teenagers are not the most hygenic people on the planet. However, I dont know anyone personally who has had swine flu, so cant help there, sorry.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

not had it yet, but i would like to get it out the way if i can!

been in contact with 2 confirmed cases lately but still nothing!

I'd rather get it now while its relatively harmless, than in winter when its predicted to mix with another flu or virus and mutate, and that will be when people start dropping like flies.

Get it now and you'll have at least some immunity to it :|

I'm not going to opt for Tamiflu if i get it, many i know didn't bother with it and got through just fine!

Scariest case for me was a close friend is just getting over it, she got it last Tuesday and her baby was due last Monday, she had her case confirmed by two midwifes and a doctor who said if she had gone into labour they would have had to take her into intensive care and quarantine, luckily baby still hasn't come and shes over the worse so it should be safe for her to go into labour now! it was very scary for her and us though, and the fact she has a 11 month old baby already that had to be kept in the house with the family for a week while they got over it...


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, they only diagnose over the phone,no swabbing as there are too many cases now, and of course the government figures would sore. A word of warning though tamiflu is only effective if taken within 24hrs of symtoms, or sooner.
i didn't phone straight away, so have made do without it  . Leigh did phone earlier, and she is takeing it now. It is not that effective though and we were both told only makes you recover about a day sooner, so pointless really.
it is a pain in the arse though, iv'e been stuck indoors for 12 days now, and still dont feel great :!: Hope leigh gets over it a lot quicker, as she's not allowed into work untill it's completely gone, because she works with kids and babies!! and of course it's holiday time so really busy.


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: on a lighter note- where leigh is not feeling too well at all, but still has to look after the mice... she has just looped the loop on the stairs and thrown a rub, the mouse and all the cage contents all over the lounge :lol: 
there was allboise everywhere :!: 
leigh and mouse are ok though  just made a big mess :!: 
  it's no fun being poorly, is it


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I know two people who have it, one a friend's brother and the other a friend's boyfriend who works at the same place as us. They were told the same thing about Tamiflu only increasing recovery time by a day. I am told it just feels like normal flu and isn't as terrible as it's made out. Good way to get banned from coming back to work though :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I am really cross to have been diagnosed and sent home from work today, yes it is just like normal flu so I feel totally crap (worse now it's early evening) and I can't visit my elderly Nan for a few days but I'm not going to die and I'm jolly cross to be missing out valuable hours at work.

I'm going to bed down tomorrow so I can hopefully work the weekend I really can't do without the money or shifts right now :?

I had my tamiflu collected this afternoon but I'm not going to bother taking it because I'm not happy about the possible side effects and I'm on other medication too and no one seems to know if either one will affect the other what a total mess.

Kathy I can't believe you're still poorly you poor thing, I bet Leigh just gave it back to you


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh dont say that feel bad enough already  sat here atm with a bloody great bruise on my bum and a bandage and icepack on my foot where i went arse over head earlier  not happy x


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, you poor thing, Leigh! Sounds too much like myself! Just being sick is not enough...it's like adding insult to injury! 

Hope everyone gets over this and starts feeling better soon! Fortunately it doesn't seem to be too big of a problem over here....yet! :?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> oh dont say that feel bad enough already


why ?? it's nothing to do with you silly wotsit I've no idea where I got it but I don't remember snogging you lol :lol:

take it easy and stay SITTING DOWN!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha i will, poor rusty.. went flying through the air he did, along with a clean rub full of auboise, and id only just bloody hoovered.... plus id really hurt myself and mum come running down the stairs only to say "oh my god, is rusty ok"...

bugger me, ay? i was only broken and bruised in a few places :roll: x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've given in to being stuck at home and have been doing my Oata fish course


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had the tamiflu treatment, though my case wasn't 'confirmed' they treated like it was swine flu.

I was very ill for 4 days, though i couldn't tell you if that was the flu or the tablets lol And a bit weak for around a week afterwards.

Willow xx


----------



## allan101 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Friends,
I am curious to how this plays out as you move closer to the equator. I am 5 degrees north of the equator in Thailand. Obviously, less vitamin D fluctuation. I work in a school. Four students came down with H1N1! last week, but probably contracted it while traveling. The nurse says there 100,000 confirmed cases in Thailand. Haven't checked up on that. Taking her word for it. Is there a world map that shows H1N1 infection as a percent of populations by latitudes?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I found this on http://www.medicalnewstoday.com

Click Here For Swine Flu Map

*Swine Flu Map - Key*
Red markers are confirmed infections of swine flu H1N1
Pink markers are probable infections
Black markers are confirmed deaths
Grey markers are unconfirmed deaths
Blue markers are influenza-like illness
C_lick on any marker to view information on that case._


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nate and I, along with 1600 of our neighbors, stood in line for up to three and a half hours (3 hours for us) in order to get a free H1N1 vaccination from our Minneapolis Public Health Department. It was amazing to see how well organized they were; they even had First Aid people, Behavioral Health People, folks circulating with bottles of water (greatly appreciated after standing for a couple of hours) and lots of ushers and liason folks. If I knew it was going to take that long I might have given up, but after being there for an hour and a half I felt I had a vested interest in remaining.

Now I just pray the virus doesn't mutate. The thing that impressed me with the need to get the shot was the appearance of ARDS (Adult Respiratory Distress Syndrome) in which the lungs fill rapidly with fluid, sort of like a severe pneumonia, but worse. It has happened to young adults in perfect health, and it kills. There was a story on the news about a 19 year old college student who survived only because the hospital had a couple of special beds in the ICU that turns the patient to promote drainage of the lungs, allowing healing to occur while the comatose patient is on life support. This guy was in a coma for two weeks.

I went years without flu shots, then about 11 years ago I got The Real Thing. Highly educational: fevers up to 103.5 F, utter prostration, goddawful pain though out the whole bod. My boss, when I spoke to her to let her know I'd be coming back to work, said "Wow! You really WERE sick!" (grrr....) I'm just glad I don't have kids in school anymore. January will see a resurgence as kids bring whatever they picked up during vacation back to school, and then home with them. The early spate of cases over the summer at summer camp programs and suchlike were a fair warning shot: Get immunized if you can!

I had the seasonal flu shot about a month and a half ago, so now I'm as well covered as is possible.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i didn't notice i had swine flu untill my doctor said that i had had it ^^, i thought it was a very bad cold mixed in with other nasties, but i get the nasties daily like tummy pains, fever and general horrible things

hope you stay healthy! x


----------

